

Ask HN: What's the optimal time to submit YC application? - gatsbysong

The application page says, <i>Groups that submit early have a significant advantage because we have more time to read their applications.</i> Wondering how much advantage is there by submitting 1 week before deadline vs 2 weeks before, etc? Trying to allocate the time more appropriately here. Thanks.
======
hinch
Hi gatsbysong, imho these questions are an order of magnitude less important
than thinking (and building) your product and your application. Show don't
tell. I'd add "don't count too". Good luck to you ;-)

------
nostrademons
I've been told by a YC partner (when I had basically exactly the same
question) that the difference is negligible. Work on making the facts of your
startup better rather than gaming the application process.

------
bitshepherd
Focus on the message, not when it gets there. Sure, you want to submit before
the deadline, but even if it's zero hour, as long as it gets in.

